# Odd plow jobs



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

been plowing these docks for years with this bayou 300 2 wheel drive. I built the plow mount for this machine. My polaris is too big to manuver on the docks. Have had lots of cold and snow so far this year. Any body else with odd photos of plowing with quads


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have any but that right there would make me nervous as heII. It must be nice to plow it right into water. No need to stack it anywhere.


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks like it would be fun. Not sure i would like being so close to water. Don't slip.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking at that pic again, I think I'd put a extension on the side of the blade that sticks out a good bit and push it off the side. That way you're not second guessing how much room you have on the side from going over the edge. I'd still get the "pucker" factor going on.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1137981 said:


> Looking at that pic again, I think I'd put a extension on the side of the blade that sticks out a good bit and push it off the side. That way you're not second guessing how much room you have on the side from going over the edge. I'd still get the "pucker" factor going on.


Any suggestions on a blade extension? I face a similar pucker factor, except the drop is off a mountainside. At least I'm not riding on a slick dock. Yesterday I clamped a 1x12 to my blade and was surprised how well it acted as a wing to shove the fresh berm over the edge. The clamps kept falling off, but it was just an experiment. The operative word there is "fresh" berm... dry powder to boot.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would be nervouse about sliding off the dock. You got more balls than I do.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't get any closer to the edge than what I've left, there is a cleat at the end of each dock to tie to.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the bike will float and you will just get a ball shriveling chill charge2x as much hahahaha


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

dan67;1138880 said:


> I can't get any closer to the edge than what I've left, there is a cleat at the end of each dock to tie to.


Bolt a piece of mud flap to the left side. It will ride right over them. Still not something I'd enjoy doing but if it pays good....


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I filled in a ditch for a buddy of mine that he had dug with a small backhoe to replace a septic line. Go arctic cat with moose plow!!! wesport wesport


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

that looks scary. im wondering though, why do they want it plowed? do the sail boat owners wanna go sailing on the ice? lol


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

that might just take the cake!


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarider94;1141101 said:


> that looks scary. im wondering though, why do they want it plowed? do the sail boat owners wanna go sailing on the ice? lol


most of them clean the snow off and check for winter damage. Couple still have cocktails in the evenings on them.


----------

